# Surf Fishing in Late December?



## DuckDogs (Feb 11, 2010)

We always spend a week in Cape San Blas every summer and have managed to get pretty good at catching sharks by kayaking baits out and finding pomps, spanish, whiting, etc in the surf. This year we are coming down (Destin probably) for a few days after Christmas. How is the fishing then? What species are around, and do we use the same techniques as we do in the summer? Thanks ahead for helping us out!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont surf fish much in the winter because I dont like the cold, but do quite a bit in the warmer months. However, I know there are Mako's caught in the surf during the colder months because they are chasing the Bonito in the surf.

If you can get some fresh, (Not frozen!) Bonito for shark bait, yak them out and hope for a Mako. There are other sharks around, but Mako's seem to be the target during the winter months. Damn good eating by the way!


----------

